# RRP Website



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are certified or are planning to be certified by the EPA, would you like to see a web-site that can be used by homeowners, rental property owners, property management firms, to locate you?

Would you like to see a resource that can be used to identify trademen who have completed the RRP Certified Renovator Initial Course, have current Certificates, and who may be interested in working for you?

*If your answer is yes to these questions let me know *or go to my blog http://jemillerpainting.blogspot.com and fill out the form.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that is a good idea jem, we will soon see more of this, one of our members, Dean, has started something similar here.

I believe that getting that type of blog/information will help you locally to be the "expert" in your area. I would be sending that link out locally as much as possible on Twitter, Facebook, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris,

Thank you. Your the best. Is there a thread from Dean about his site?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Good idea, Does it cost anything?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are welcome.
Dean has posted, search his profile for his posts.

Last I heard, the EPA has no plans to maintain a searchable database, they do plan to offer a "hotline" for homeowners to call and verify the contractor (remember the $300 Certified Firm Fee?).

Some states may have their own database, you should check there.

jem, are you thinking of nation wide or local?


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris,

I am thinking nationwide. I have registered a domain called leadpaintsafe. I haven't developed a web site for that domain yet but am planning to do so. I visited Deans site and I am impressed. I don't think multiple resources for contractors and HOs will be any problem at all. In fact the more the better.


Dubin,
When my plans work out listing with me won't be expensive. If the resource I provide is valuable enough then my expenses can be covered by donations or a small membership fee. I will let you know as the project progresses.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan forming!:thumbsup:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm taking the class some time before the end of this month thru SW. I'm the only person within in 40 miles thats getting certified. So I'll also be reporting a lot of people to the EPA.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there any kind of fine for the HO. Wheres the incentive to use someone certified. (other than health reasons).


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> I'm taking the class some time before the end of this month thru SW. I'm the only person within in 40 miles thats getting certified. So I'll also be reporting a lot of people to the EPA.


 
The problem is not with the contractors as many havnt heard nothing about this. The problem is with the people running this "new rule" rrp
What they should do is contact everbody by mail and phone and inform us. Instead of hearing it through the grapevine and having to go to a non goverment place and take the test.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> Is there any kind of fine for the HO. Wheres the incentive to use someone certified. (other than health reasons).


I have not heard of any HO penalty. 
The same people who do not care about regular licensing likely will not care about this.
Now property owners of rentals will be fined for doing their own work or hiring uncertified painters. 



Dacosta Painting said:


> The problem is not with the contractors as many havnt heard nothing about this. The problem is with the people running this "new rule" rrp
> What they should do is contact everbody by mail and phone and inform us. Instead of hearing it through the grapevine and having to go to a non goverment place and take the test.


That would nice, but like the head of my State's program told me, "It is the EPA's ball, unless we get funding, nothing we can do"


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Certified firms can be found on the EPA website now:

http://cfpub.epa.gov/flpp/searchrrp_firm.htm


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

Dan-o

Without using your link how does anyone find that resource on the EPA website?


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

jem said:


> Without using your link how does anyone find that resource on the EPA website?


If you google "find epa certified firm" it is the #1 listing.


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

Dan-o

I finally found the link on the EPA website.

It's on the Lead Renovator Professionals page and tool box. On the right side of the page is the Lead-Safe EPA Certified Firm logo. Under the logo is a link titled "Find a certified firm near you." Use that link to access a form that will allow you to search for all certified firms in your area.

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/toolkits.htm


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

*RRP Website Up and Running!*

I have my new website up and running. Homeowners, property managers, GCs and anyone else that needs an RRP Certified firm will be able to easily find one. I will populate the list to include any certified firm nationwide. If you are a Certified firm you can now register.

http://www.leadpaintsafe.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

check out mine www.leadsafepainters.com or www.leadcertifiedpainters.com or www.rrpcertifiedcontractors.com or www.rrpcertifiedpainters.com I could go on but I think you get my point!


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

Aaron, Good for you. The more resources and training the HOs have the easier it will be for us. I also have a link on my sight to a webinar that called The 411 of RRP that was presented by Eric Hunter, Regional Large Loss & Field Operations Manager with ARS Restoration Specialist and Sponsored by Aramsco that was presented yesterday. You might find it interesting. There was an EPA rep that took part in the presentation.

http://www.leadpaintsafe.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job, Jem! Why not put the link to the site that dano posted rather than trying to keep the list updated?

Aaron, :thumbsup:


----------

